# Feeling down, down down



## delli (Aug 9, 2004)

I had FET on 29/10 and have test date tomorrow 15/11, unfortunately I have to go to the clinic on my own, so to be prepared I've just done a hpt and its negative (it was only a cheap one, they didn't have any clearblue, it was Lloyds own) I know I sound as though I'm clutching at straws, but has this happened to anybody else and its ended up been positive, sorry I sound so desperate, thats probably cos I am.  

Delli


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi delli

i'm so sorry you got a neg test hun, i wish i could come with you tomorrow so you dont have to be alone  

i'm not sure if the test could be wrong or not i so hope it is wrong but if it isn't please remember all your ff are here for you

sending you loads of big   

luv pam xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Delli hun,
it's not happened to me this way but they do say you can get a false negative result with a hpt but not a false positive.  (having said that, I got a positive which came to nothing!)  Sometimes home tests don't always pick up the presence of hormones as well as the blood test.  And sometimes the hormones take a little longer to manifest themselves in sufficient quantities for a test to work to show anything.    

There's no way of knowing, but I would be careful about getting your hopes up too much.  It's not the best sign that it's anything other than a BFN.  Cuddle with your DP for now, that's why you tested at home, eh?  And tomorrow hopefully the nurse will look after you, they were wonderful to me when I went in for a blood test bleeding and panicking and not far off tears. 

I'm so sorry, this whole 2ww and test thing is horrendous.    

We're here for you, 
Claire x


----------



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Delli

my heart goes out to you, the end of the 2WW is a horrible time especially when you're expecting to hear exactly the opposite of what you want to hear.

I have been there myself, and your post touched me. Good luck for tomorrow, here's hoping for a miracle.

big hugs

Rosy


----------

